

I'm tired of just seeing links when i "Google" people online, so i made this. - cinquemb
http://www.pictobar.com/

======
ari_elle
Why is the voting open to everybody?

One nice looking girl's profile posted on 4chan and well, you can guess the
result...

Also being able to just browse through people's pictures and ratings for fun?

Not my cup of tea!

~~~
cinquemb
Well we figured, people wont go searching for non existent people on a regular
basis. Then again if people do,its not like it is going to take away from
others that wont. Also the view all is just temporary. Because it makes it
easy for us to see with a quick glance whats going on. And thanks for the
feedback, partly why i wanted to post it here for the very opinionated
community!

